# No es lo mío



## bleuboia

Holà. Volia saber la forma adecuada de dir "lo mío", "lo tuyo", etc. en el sentit abstracte. És el possessiu feminí o masculí?

Ex:
Ir en bici no el lo mío.
Anar en bici no és la meva.

Lo tuyo es muy fuerte.
La teva és molt fort.

Siempre esta en lo suyo.
Sempre esta en la seva.

Siempre va a lo suyo.
Sempre va a la seva.


----------



## Dymn

La darrera frase sí que és correcta, és aquesta accepció de l'IEC:



> *2 *f. [LC] la seva La seva voluntat, opinió, el seu interès, etc. Per més que li ho diguis, farà la seva. Ell sempre va a la seva. Tothom hi digué la seva. És una noia molt feta a la seva.



La resta em sonen malament. El que passa aquí és que un català espontàniament, excepte en l'últim cas, diria _lo meu, lo teu, lo seu_; però aquest _lo_ està proscrit a la normativa, o sigui que s'hauria de reformular la frase.

Jo diria:

_Això teu és molt fort. Sempre està amb les seves coses.
_
Quant a la primera frase, en aquest fil es van plantejar algunes alternatives que poden fer el fet.

No hi ha cap mètode únic ni senzill de reemplaçar el _lo_, que s'empra amb naturalitat a la parla espontània, però com he dit no és normatiu i per tant sovint ens empesquem marrades, més ben o mal aconseguides. De fet ahir en va sortir un article a Núvol si t'interessa.


----------



## Xiscomx

Déu meu bo!
Per molt que diguin per allà baix, per aquí dalt l’ús de '_lo' _és tan comú com parpellejar els ulls.


bleuboia said:


> _Ir en bici no es *lo mío*._
> Anar en bici no és la meva *lo meu*.
> _Ir en *un*a bici *coche* que no es *el mío*._
> Anar amb *un*a bici *cotxe* que no és *el meu*.
> 
> _*Lo tuyo* es muy fuerte._
> La teva *Lo teu* és molt fort.
> _*El tuyo* es muy fuerte._
> *El teu* és molt fort.
> 
> _Siempre está en *lo suyo*._
> Sempre està en la seva *lo seu*.
> _Siempre está en *el suyo*._
> Sempre està en *el seu*.
> 
> _Siempre va *a lo suyo*._
> Sempre va *a la seva/a lo seu*.
> _Siempre va a lo *en el **suyo*._
> Sempre va a la seva *amb el seu*.


----------



## jmx

Crec recordar que s'ha proposat diverses vegades acceptar com normatiu aquest "lo" (lo bo, lo dolent, lo que vull dir, etc.) però de moment sembla que no han gosat fer-ho.


----------



## Xiscomx

Idò, curts de mollera són aqueixos. Fes-los venir aquí al meu llogaret i veuràs que d'aviat aprenen a emprar-lo en companatge i si passes per Pollença, no et dic res!, tendràs el _lo_ aficat dins el cap tot lo dia.


----------



## Dymn

Xiscomx said:


> Per molt que diguin per allà baix, per aquí dalt l’ús de '_lo' _és tan comú com parpellejar els ulls.


A què et refereixes amb "baix" i "dalt"? Em sembla que l'ús del _lo_ com a article neutre és freqüentíssim i espontani per tot el domini.


----------



## Xiscomx

Dymn said:


> A què et refereixes amb "baix" i "dalt"?


Amb _baix_ i _dalt_, a res; amb la parella _allà baix_ i _aquí dalt_, establesc la diferència entre la resta del món fora del meu castellet d'aquí dalt.
Si els meus raonaments no et quadren, en tenc uns altres. Quant gran era el que encara viu allà dalt! (G.M.)


----------



## Penyafort

Responent el missatge original, jo també veig més correcte de traduir la tercera oració com diu en Dy_mn.
_
Pel que fa a la primera, si ens referim a la destresa, hom pot dir: _Anar amb bici no és el meu fort_; o bé, si parlem de gustos: _Anar amb bici no m'apassiona, no m'entusiasma _o, més col·loquial, _no em tira gens._

L'ús de "lo", com bé s'ha dit, és molt estès i habitual, però com en bleuboia demana per la forma adequada, és preferible remetre's a la normativa i aclarir que l'ús es considera col·loquial o, si més no, oral. Tot i jo ser el primer que el fa anar a tort i a dret. Considero que, com es diu a l'interessant article que menciona en Dymn, caldria estudiar millor l'ús que se n'ha fet històricament. De tota manera, si discrepo de fer-lo servir amb algunes de les oracions és perquè l'oració sencera em sona a calc del castellà, no tant perquè no trobi que dir "lo lleig" pugui ser fins i tot escaient en alguns casos.


----------



## Doraemon-

El "lo" com a article masculí (lo cotxe) és plenament vàlid, com a article neutre en equivalència amb el "lo" en castellà no ho és, hi ha diverses formes d'expressar-ho i no és necessari (el que es bó, això que es bo, la part bona, etc., segons sigui la frase). És cert que s'utilitza molt en diverses zones, però és clarament un castellanisme que va molt més enllà de tal o qual paraula, és una part profunda de la gramàtica que no es pot acceptar així com així, no es simplement una influència lèxica, i com a tal sona a mala construcció gramatical, per a molts catalanoparlants, no és només tal o qual paraula.
Per a dir "lo tuyo" i similars en català no s'ha de recòrrer a cap article neutre, en català el neutre es fa generalment amb pronoms: "això teu és molt fort". "No es lo mío" es podria dir "no és/està fet per a mi"; d'una manera o una altra no cal mai aquest article neutre, només apareix la "necessitat" quan s'està pensant en castellà i es vol fer una traducció directa.
"Estar a la seva" o "anar a la seva" en canvi sí que són plenament correctes, és una expressió comuna que no té res a veure amb l'article neutre, tot i que s'utilitzi així en castellà.


----------



## Dymn

Doraemon- said:


> És cert que s'utilitza molt en diverses zones, *però és clarament un castellanisme* que va molt més enllà de tal o qual paraula


Això és segur? No nego que molts dels seus usos siguin influïts pel castellà, però al cap i a la fi està relacionat amb l'article definit i aquest tant en català antic com en el dialecte actual nord-occidental és _lo_.


----------



## Penyafort

No tots els mots acabats en -o són castellanismes. Altrament els catalans hauríem de deixar de dir _toro _o _ferro_, i tornar a fer les primeres persones dels verbs com fan a Mallorca. Cosa que per a en J.V. Foix tenia el seu encant.


----------



## Doraemon-

Dymn said:


> Això és segur? No nego que molts dels seus usos siguin influïts pel castellà, però al cap i a la fi està relacionat amb l'article definit i aquest tant en català antic com en el dialecte actual nord-occidental és _lo_.



Sí, s'utilitza com a article masculí, no neutre, com he dit al principi del comentari (_lo cotxe, lo carrer..._) També s'utilitza al tortosí i al nord del PV, i aquest és completament correcte. De fet és el més antic en català, tenim el Tirant Lo Blanch, Lo rat penat..., en tot cas seria l'article masculí "el" la castellanització, no el "lo" com a article definit masculí.
El que no existeix és cap article *neutre* en català, amb les funcions que té l'article neutre en castellà (_lo bueno, lo que tú digas..._). En català hi ha pronoms neutres (això, acò, allò), però no article neutre. Quan algú diu "lo teu és molt fort" no està utilitzant la variant dialectal que fa servir el "lo" com a article masculí, sinò fent un calc sintàctic de la construcció castellana.


----------



## Dymn

@Doraemon- , T'has llegit l'article de Núvol que he enllaçat més amunt? Com traduiries, per exemple, _Lo sagrado y lo profano_ (en versió original, _Das Heilige und das Profane_)?


----------



## Doraemon-

En francès, llengua en es va escriure Eliade (per cert, no m'agrada gens), i bastant emparentada amb el català, tampoc no existeix l'article neutre. Les idees que en castellà es fan en neutre en francès es fan en masculí. "Le sacré et le profane" es pot traduïr simplement com a "El sagrat i el profà" (o bé altres formes, que personalment m'agraden més, com les que han emprat en anglès: "la idea [o idees] de sagrat i profà", que no és que els anglesos tinguin alèrgia als neutres ni a cap gènere, justament). Un exemple de per on anem és quan diu l'autor (estranyat) que es pot dir "l'important" segons el corrector, cosa que jo sempre he dit, i MAI com diu ell "lo important", que em sembla una espardenyà com una casa. Analitzem-ho bé, el que està dient: no només existiria un article neutre "lo" diferent del masculí (també "lo" en algunes zones, en altres "el", però que només en aquests llocs seria distingible en general, tot i tenir un altre gènere) sinò que a més quan és neutre no apostrofaria amb un substantiu que el segueix i comença per vocal, cosa que sí fa el article masculí "lo". Doncs tirem tota la gramàtica a les escombreries, ja posats. Ho sento, però no ho compro.
Si hi ha raons per a marcar el gènere neutre, es poden fer servir els pronoms neutres, o dir explícitament que estem parlant de "la idea de...". Si no n'hi ha una necessitat d'aclarir el context, es pot utilizar l'article masculí per a aquestes idees que en castellà van en neutre, igual que es fa en francès o en italià. Tenim aquesta "necessitat" per influència castellana i de transposar al català la construcció castellana, no per res més, tot i que de veritat jo no l'he sentida mai, com una necessitat.


----------



## merquiades

Penyafort said:


> No tots els mots acabats en -o són castellanismes. Altrament els catalans hauríem de deixar de dir _toro _o _ferro_, i tornar a fer les primeres persones dels verbs com fan a Mallorca. Cosa que per a en J.V. Foix tenia el seu encant.


Vols dir que és per influència del castellà que els catalans diuen _jo parlo, jo canto_ i no pas _jo parle, jo cante_?   Està clar que la terminació -o no existeix normalment en català.  Llavors la forma autèntica de la primera persona singular dels verbs és sense -o?  Aixì ho deia tothom fa uns segles?


----------



## Dymn

merquiades said:


> Vols dir que és per influència del castellà que els catalans diuen _jo parlo, jo canto_ i no pas _jo parle, jo cante_? Està clar que la terminació -o no existeix normalment en català. Llavors la forma autèntica de la primera persona singular dels verbs és sense -o? Aixì ho deia tothom fa uns segles?


No, diu precisament el contrari, que hi ha paraules en _-o _que no són castellanismes i en posa aquests exemples. De tota manera és veritat que la forma originària de la 1a persona del singular del present si no recordo malament és sense vocal final.


----------



## merquiades

Dymn said:


> No, diu precisament el contrari, que hi ha paraules en _-o _que no són castellanismes i en posa aquests exemples. De tota manera és veritat que la forma originària de la 1a persona del singular del present si no recordo malament és sense vocal final.


Interessant! Doncs si la forma originària és sense vocal ...jo parl, jo llegeix, jo record...  D'on vé la -o final si no és del castellà?


----------



## Penyafort

merquiades said:


> Interessant! Doncs si la forma originària és sense vocal ...jo parl, jo llegeix, jo record...  D'on vé la -o final si no és del castellà?



És una vocal eufònica de reforç que es va desenvolupar autòctonament, no sembla ser una influència en aquest cas; és més fàcil de dir _jo omple/ompli/omplo_ o _jo mostre/mostri/mostro_ que no _jo ompl, jo mostr._

Originalment, aquesta vocal era -e (jo parl*e*) i així s'ha mantingut al valencià. La -e es va tancar en -i al català del nord (jo parl*i*) i va canviar a -o a Catalunya per una simple tendència a distingir la primera de la tercera persona, que es pot veure en els verbs que continuen sense vocal final. A la Catalunya occidental la -o es pronuncia [o] i a l'oriental, es pronuncia perquè és àtona.

Aquest procés no només es pot veure als verbs, també hi ha paraules com _ferr*o* _que en català antic eren _ferr / ferre._


----------



## Elxenc

A les Balears i Pitiüses encara tenen i usen la primera persona de l'indicatiu sense cap desinència: jo parl, jo umpl/ompl, etc., i si articules la darrera consonant se sent una e molt feble que n'és, com has dit la que els valencians la desinència que afegim -e final-, no tots (els del Maestrat nord fan  en "o" igual que a Catalunya). Sobre la o final del català de Catalunya jo he llegit diverses versions i algunes si que apunten a l'influencia del castellà per a eixa o, si no, com s'explica que al Rosselló resultara una "i" -jo parli- del tancament d'eixa "e" post-medieval, i al bell mig resultara una "o", entre la desinència en "i" rossellonesa  i la "e" valenciana.


----------



## Dymn

Caldria situar l'època en què es va produir aquest canvi. Perquè abans del 1659 el Rosselló era tan "Espanya" com la resta de Catalunya i m'imagino que és un canvi més antic, diria que fa més de cinc segles però aquí ja parlo d'oïdes. I si Iberolingua és prou precís a l'Alta Cerdanya i part del Vallespir també existeix aquesta desinència en _-o_.

La desinència zero presenta diversos problemes com ara grups consonàntics finals aliens al català o més confusió entre verbs a causa de l'ensordiment final o l'emmudiment de la _t_ dels grups _-nt, -lt_. La desinència en _-e_ coincidiria amb la tercera persona del singular en pronunciació per tant no és viable. La _-i_ coincideix amb el subjuntiu, cosa que no sembla preocupar rossellonesos ni valencians però és un altre factor a tenir en compte. De fet el subjuntiu també presenta una forta variació, hi ha àrees de la Catalunya occidental on es fa en _-o_. Cal imaginar un sistema molt inestable i potser la _-o_ va resultar la solució satisfactòria. No és l'única forma, a Girona també s'hi troba, no sé si trobava, la terminació en _-ut _i _-uc _(potser millor escrit com _-ot _i _-oc_).

En definitiva, no sé si es tracta d'una influència castellana o no, però crec que hi pot haver múltiples factors i francament em sorprendria que hagués influït en un aspecte tan intern de la gramàtica de la llengua.


----------



## Elxenc

Bon dia! Tu/vostè dius :"La desinència en _-e_ coincidiria amb la tercera persona del singular en pronunciació per tant no és viable". No acabe d'entendre açò que dius sobre la coincidència de la tercera persona de l'indicatiu. Trobe que per al teu plantejament uses una situació actual, que molts parlants del català oriental avui la fan igual, una neutra que una "normal", i  "transportes" aquest darrer fet al passat;  ho dic perquè hui les meues orelles valencianes encara distingissen una  vocal neutra ben pronunciada, això si, (siga e o a) feta per un "oriental" i li'n done el seu valor correcte a la meua varietat, per tant pense que fa cinc-cents anys encara seria més fàcil distingir els sons diferents. Continue pensant que parles des l"oriental" estant perquè recorda que el català occidental (terres de Lleida i part sud de Tarragona, i nord de Castellò) també tenen la desinència en o per a al 1ª persona de l'indicatiu i aquests no tenen les vocals neutres característiques de l'oriental.
Jo no soc capaç de dir si prové del castellà, de l'italià (llavors hi havia molta relació i sempre l'oblidem) o sorgeix des de dins la llengua. Sempre m'ha xocat que balears, valencians, algueresos i rossellonesos no tinguérem la desinència en o i la Catalunya "espanyola" si. 
He de confessar que no tinc les ferramentes per a investigar, però contrapose raonaments i els sospese.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Elxenc said:


> Bon dia! Tu/vostè dius :"La desinència en _-e_ coincidiria amb la tercera persona del singular en pronunciació per tant no és viable". No acabe d'entendre açò que dius sobre la coincidència de la tercera persona de l'indicatiu. Trobe que per al teu plantejament uses una situació actual, que molts parlants del català oriental avui la fan igual, una neutra que una "normal", i  "transportes" aquest darrer fet al passat;  ho dic perquè hui les meues orelles valencianes encara distingissen una  vocal neutra ben pronunciada, això si, (siga e o a) feta per un "oriental" i li'n done el seu valor correcte a la meua varietat, per tant pense que fa cinc-cents anys encara seria més fàcil distingir els sons diferents. Continue pensant que parles des l"oriental" estant perquè recorda que el català occidental (terres de Lleida i part sud de Tarragona, i nord de Castellò) també tenen la desinència en o per a al 1ª persona de l'indicatiu i aquests no tenen les vocals neutres característiques de l'oriental.
> Jo no soc capaç de dir si prové del castellà, de l'italià (llavors hi havia molta relació i sempre l'oblidem) o sorgeix des de dins la llengua. Sempre m'ha xocat que balears, valencians, algueresos i rossellonesos no tinguérem la desinència en o i la Catalunya "espanyola" si.
> He de confessar que no tinc les ferramentes per a investigar, però contrapose raonaments i els sospese.



Bé, en lleidatà la tercera persona es fa amb "e" tancada (coloquialment). Ell cante, ell parle. Se confondrie igualment.


----------

